# IGF-1 LR3... is it as effective as I've been lead to believe?



## TheFlyingHammer (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm currently using ghrp-2/cjc1295 for GH releasing purposes as here in Australia it's almost impossible to get GH (even with a decent contact your looking at around $800+ for 100IU and $1500 isn't unheard of, ridiculous) and I'm starting IGF-1LR3 tomorrow as I've heard it's extremely effective at doing the best parts of what GH does for you namely muscle recovery, lean muscle gain and fat loss. I've got a couple of hundred IU of GH stashed and don't want to use it until I can secure more (I didn't pay ridiculous amounts luckily) so IGF-1 sounds like the way to go. Have I been misinformed about the efficiency of IGF-1 or is it really a very effective peptide? I also have one more question regarding the mixing of peptides. Would it degrade or make less efficient the IGF-1 if I were to mix it into the same pin that I mix my Rp-2 and CJC in for my pre workout shot? I'm going to reconstitute it with a small amount of 0.6% AA (1ml/1000mcg) then add BAC water into the pin before I inject as I've heard this makes the process much more comfortable than just pinning it with AA. I only plan on dosing the IGF once daily and so I figure pre workout would be the best or am I mistaken? I'd really like to hear what you all have to say and just your general opinions on the matter.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, IGF-LR3 is the real deal and a very effective peptide at increasing mass while leaning you out. If you use a good dose 80mcg-120mcg injected bi-laterally pre-workout and peg mgf on your off days, you'll get a lot out of it, especially with a cycle. Make sure to consume carbs with IGF-LR3. 

IGF1-LR3 What is it?

IGF-1 is basically a polypeptide hormone that has the same some of the same molecular properties as insulin. IGF dose actually stand for insulin-like growth factor. IGF-1 is mainly responsible for long bone growth in children and it also affects muscle growth and repair of adults. Long R3 IGF-1 is a more potent version of IGF-1. It's chemically altered i like to think "enhanced" to prevent deactivation by IGF-1 binding proteins in the bloodstream. This results in a longer half-life of 20-30 hours instead of 20 min... So that means a far more effective version than the short chain we we re perhaps more familiar with.

IGF1-LR3 What does it do?

*IGF-1LR3 greatly boosts muscle mass by inducing a state of muscle hyperplasia (increase in number of new muscle cells) in the MUSCLE WHERE ITS INJECTED!!*
So think of it as muscle cell proliferation, or even the splitting of the cell so 1 becomes 2... Thats why its perfect on cycle when you get increased muscle cell growth too.
But why is IGF better than HGH? The reason being is HGH causes IGF levels to rise in the liver first, then then the muscle, Whereas IGF-LR3 causes localised IGF levels to rocket.

What other benefits?

Taken froma study in germany..

"Tissue build up is one of the main features of IGF-1, so I'd say it's of greater value. IGF-1 can genetically change muscular and cellular counts within the body; it can also enhance the body's ability to regenerate damaged tissue. In fact, IGF-1 is now under intensive research for its potential to repair tissue in burn patients, and for its regenerative effects on AIDS patients suffering from muscular wasting. Immediate effects are, of course, impossible to observe since it takes a respectable amount of time to see any visible changes in muscular repair"
But muscle size and shape can be seen quite quickly through a course of IGF-LR3




Doseage and use..

The best dose for muscle cell proliferation is 40mcg bi-lateraly for men, and 20mcg for women... so 40mcg in one bicep and 40mcg in the other Pre-workout.
And 20 in each bicep for women. This can be done in any 2 matching muscle groups.
This should be done for 40 days max and then have 30 days off.
*What you need to be carefull of is adequate carb intake when using IGF, Especialy this version as its long lasting, it will literaly leech glucose to cause its localised muscle enhancing effects, similar to the way in wich insulin works, This goes on for 7-10 hours, You should take in 20g of carbs 5 grams slow release and 15 g fast, for every hour its active for the first 7 hours.. so it looks like this.*

Based on a mans dose, so a women halfs this.

Pre-workout.. 40mcg bi-lateraly. Then pwo meal of 40g carbs, 30 slow release and 10g fast release carbs... that covers you for 2 hours.

Post-workout. 40 grams carbs 30 grams low gi or slow release, and 10g fast release carbs. That covers you for 2 more hours..

2 Hours later so 4 hours since the injection the same again... that takes you up to 6 hours, at this point just consume carbs when you feel the need... if you feel light headed, or any signs of hypoglycemia.


Some people prefer to dose 70 g carbs with there pre-workout meal, and 70 grams of carbs 4 hours later, but themost anabolic option is the one i outlined, causing a constant supply of everything you need to maximise its effects.

Only dose on workout days and a maximum of 3 times a week.

Use a 1" insulin syringe and only inject directly into muscle, and reconstitue with Acetic acid, once reconstituted keep refrigerated and use within 6 months.

Why dose pre-workout?

When do you get muscle cell proliferation? This is when the muscle actualy breaks down during intense exercise, this causes localised IGF-1 levels to sky rocket, Thats why Arachadionic acid works, because it increased localised IGF-1 levels, causing an increased inflammatry response to muscle degradation or breakdown, So by using IGF-LR3 pre workout you recieve the benefits of Hyperplasia straight away, without waiting for nearly 2 hours to use your IGF.. So you increase the window of growth time period, during its most significant period.. You have just provided your muscle everything it needs for muscle growth at EXACTLY the right time.. before its broken down. Plus by eating your Pre workout meal you fuel your workout and allow for your muscles to take advantage of the huge pumps IGF-LR3 can cause as your muscles are flooded with nutrients, blood and increased localised IGF-1 levels.

Russians experiences.

Using the protocol i outlined above, after weeks of experimenting and trying new ideas i found great success.
I focused on my triceps and biceps, In 4 weeks of the above protocol i added a depth to my tricep horseshoe and shape that i havent seen in many other bodybuilders, and i increased the severity of my bicep peak, 0.5" increase in arm size, now that may not seem much, but when you think on most anabolic cycles that last 5 weeks or more those kind of gains are not really that common, i saw that as a big result especialy as i ran it stand alone, With no additional anabolics.

The next time i run it, i will incorporate Need2slin to increase liver igf-1 levels and increased insulin response so increasing the effectiveness of the igf-lr3.


Possible sides.

Lethargy is a big one as carbs are used to increase muscle cell proliferation and not used as readily for fuel.
The big one to watch out for is burning from the acetic acid when its reconstituted, and the Hypoglycemia, Always have plenty of carbs on hand in case the sides hit you hard!!!


Enjoy your use of IGF-LR3, add some shape and size to lagging parts.

Kind regards..

RS


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 5, 2011)

Igf-lr3 and DES are great even more with Ipam and cjc for research


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn it!  So much more to read about peptides...


----------



## pieguy (Dec 5, 2011)

If you're expecting them to rival the effectiveness of AAS, you're going to be disappointed. But, they're great for that little extra pump, increased mass gain beyond natty levels and the fat loss, they're really well rounded and worth the price. Especially GHRP2+CJC1295 which is very cheap year round. IGF-LR3 is a bit on the expensive side and honestly, you're better off using HGH on cycle, but igf-lr3 or des is great during PCT and for spot enhancement. If you have the cash, igf-lr3/des + hgh + ghrp/ghrh at the right times is one hell of a cocktail on cycle. And don't underestimate follistatin 344 either.

if i had unlimited resources, probably would do

hgh 5iu AM, 5iu 2PM eod
ghrp2+cjc1295 w/o dac pre-bed
igf-lr3 50mcg bi-lateral pre-workout


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 5, 2011)

You forgot to mention that igf-1 lr3 is 4 times more potent than hgh. If taken correctly CJC/IPA can give you as much as 20iu's a day of natural gh release. So yes igf lr3, cjc/ipa combo is a nasty cocktail. Take a look at www.pepsource.com our prices are very affordable. Especially with CJC and IPAM at 5mg vials with 2mg prices.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 5, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> You forgot to mention that igf-1 lr3 is 4 times more potent than hgh. If taken correctly CJC/IPA can give you as much as 20iu's a day of natural gh release. So yes igf lr3, cjc/ipa combo is a nasty cocktail. Take a look at Peptide Source our prices are very affordable. Especially with CJC and IPAM at 5mg vials with 2mg prices.





He'll ya.bro don't.stop get it get it.my research rat loves the combo


----------



## 9thWardPope (Dec 14, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Based on a mans dose, so a women halfs this.
> 
> Pre-workout.. 40mcg bi-lateraly.
> 
> ...


----------



## pieguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, 40mcg bilaterally means 40 in one muscle and another 40 in the other. Total of 80mcg-120mcg recommended.


----------



## 9thWardPope (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks pieguy for quick reply and info.   Methinks I'm going to like it here.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm running Ipam&grf29 at the moment (400/200 3xdaily) and I've thrown IGF-1lr3 into the mix on days when I do my 'hard' trains which is 3xweek at the moment. I am using it PWO at the moment but would like to know your opinions on whether it would be better pre-workout. I have to say I have noticed that on days when I have ripped myself apart and thought "shit I'm gonna be sore 2moro" the use of IGF pwo has really helped with recovery and has allowed me to go harder which is nice. The Ipam/grf combo is really nice btw, I've just switched from GH a few months back and I actually feel better on this than on the GH which I was using at 2IU 2-3xdaily.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2011)

TheFlyingHammer said:


> I'm running Ipam&grf29 at the moment (400/200 3xdaily) and I've thrown IGF-1lr3 into the mix on days when I do my 'hard' trains which is 3xweek at the moment. I am using it PWO at the moment but would like to know your opinions on whether it would be better pre-workout. I have to say I have noticed that on days when I have ripped myself apart and thought "shit I'm gonna be sore 2moro" the use of IGF pwo has really helped with recovery and has allowed me to go harder which is nice. The Ipam/grf combo is really nice btw, I've just switched from GH a few months back and I actually feel better on this than on the GH which I was using at 2IU 2-3xdaily.



When I ran LR3 I did both before and after.  Pumps and endurance was amazing when taken before and recovery was enhanced but when I took it directly after then had some simple and complex carbs with my post workout meal, it was amazing.  There is no better nutrient partitioner that I have ever used and yes it will only work better in the presence of other GH releasing peptides.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for that oufinny. I'm running it sub-q as I'm a bitch when it comes to pinning and I'd need someone to pin me if I were to go IM. How were you administering it? Also, I've been told to keep my PWO meals high protien and low carb when using IGF and GHRP/GHRH's, could you clarify the for me the upsides to eating a carb based meal PWO? Thanks mate.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack but what about running it with insulin?


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Been thinking of using insulin (my girl's diabetic... slin pens all over the place!) but I'm waiting till I get a bit bigger as right now I don't see the need. I'm getting good results on my current peptides and I've always put on muscle fairly easily so no need for slin or AAS yet. I like the extra GH from the peptides as I'm over 30 now and they keep the skin and hair nice! IGF is the only thing I'm really using that's going to give noticeable results I think.


----------

